# Office visit for Prescription refill??



## AKAJBART (Jun 17, 2014)

What are the rules on patients coming in for a refill of a medication that they've been taking, same dose, same drug.  Sometimes they're controlled meds like pain meds, or ADD meds.

For example:
Assessment: ADD - 314.00
Plan: Adderall

The CC and HPI state: Patient is in for ADD, Adderall is working great, no adverse effects. 

Vitals were taken, ROS is complete, Exam is complete

Can you bill an OV based solely on a refill of the same drug a patient has been on?


----------



## AKAJBART (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone have any advice on this, please and thank you?


----------



## beulastella (Jul 8, 2014)

yes, you have to bill office visit as the provider did the complete exam, ROS is complete and having a plan regarding the condition. he must be paid for his service provided as it is extended one.
 If it is just a refill it doesnt need the complete exam, ROS is complete and a prescription for the condition.


----------

